# Schaltaugenschraube beim Norco Truax



## Timothy92 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach der M7 Feingewindeschraube für das ausfallende Schaltauge von meinem Norco Truax 2 von 2012. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, wo ich diese kaufen kann. Mein Baumarkt und Schraubenfachhandel können mir leider nicht weiter helfen.

VG Tim


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Mai 2014)

ein Norco Händler sollte die auf Lager haben, nimm gleich 2! =) Nimm auch gleich ein neues Schaltauge, das neue ist aus Stahl und hält viel besser. 

hast du die Ersatzschraube wo im Rahmen steckt schon gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timothy92 (6. Mai 2014)

Habe die andere leider schon gebraucht. Habe jetzt auch einen Norco Händler gefunden. Danke!


----------

